# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  2ο Συνέδριο ΕΛΛΑΚ στο Ηράκλειο (αντιγραφη απο helmug)

## nkladakis

<<Με την υπόλοιπη παρέα του clug (cretan linux user group) σήμερα παρευρεθήκαμε στο συνέδριο του ελλάκ (περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ http://www.ellak.gr). 
Εγώ φυσικά μες την τρελή χαρά που θα βρεθώ σε μια αίθουσα γεμάτη με λινουξάδες και με χρήστες του ΕΛ (ελεύθερου λογισμικού) είπα να πάρω τον ιbook μαζί μου. Μέσα στην αίθουσα είχανε συνολικά ίσα με 10 λαπτοπ (pcia) (και οι ομιλητές αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι παρευρισκόμενοι). Εγώ καραψωνισμένος με το ibook ήμουν ένα βήμα πιο πάνω απο αυτούς χεεχε.. Σε κάποια φάση ομως διαπιστώνω πως υπάρχουν ακόμα δύο macintosh μέσα στην αίθουσα. Το ένα ήταν του Scott Colins (Principal Software Engineer του Mozilla Project) και το άλλο του Louis Suarez-Potts (OpenOffice.org Community Manager). Πρέπει να είχαν και οι δύο το 15αρη powerbook. Παρατήρησα λοιπόν, οτι ΟΛΟΙ μας κοιτούσαν περίεργα (και εμένα). Σε κάποια φάση μάλιστα όταν είχε φτάσει η ώρα των ερωτήσεων και αφού είχε μιλήσει ο Colins πετάχτηκε ένας και των ρώτησε, "...γιατί χρησιμοποιείτε μacintosh? τι το καλό βρίσκετε σε αυτό?" τότε ο Collins είπε. ".. γιατί το ρωτάτε αυτό?? δεν ξέρετε τι προσφέρει ο μακιντος? είδα μάλιστα και έναν με έναν ιbook πριν λίγο (εμένα έλεγε .." ο άλλος είπε οτι τα μακ είναι πολύ σπάνια πλατφόρμα στην Ελλάδα λόγο κόστους και μη συμβατουποστήριξης, ο Collins tοτε άρχισε να αναλύει τα υπέρ των μακ με έναν πολύ κατατοπιστικό τρόπο (είναι γρήγορα, ασφαλές, σταθερά και έχουν τις εφαρμογές που χρειάζομαι ) και μάλιστα παρέπεμψε ΟΛΟ το κοινό να αγοράσει ένα αντί ενός wintel mηχανήματος .>>

----------


## trendy

Έλα ρε άρρωστε! Ώστε εσύ πουλμούρευες με το ΜΑC στο Αμφιθέατρο; Δε μας βρήκες μετά να πιούμε καφέ στο πανέπι;

----------


## nkladakis

δεν ήμουν εγώ  ::  
απλά το αντέγραψα από το http://www.helmug.gr για να εμψυχώσω τους awmn-macusers ::  
αλήθεια έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα?

----------


## trendy

Sort of... χωρίς να ξέρω πως κοίταζαν το δικό σου, τα υπόλοιπα είναι true. Η ερώτηση που έκαναν στον Colins μάλλον ήταν για να δουν αν το MAC ανήκει στην κατηγορία του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, δεδομένου ότι το OS-X δεν είναι GNU.
Επίσης κάτι άσχετο:
Όταν μίλαγα στην παρουσίαση του HSWN και έλεγα ότι στήνουμε routers σε P133 ο Collins τα είδε μπλε. Στο δείπνο που τους κάναμε το βραδάκι τον ρώτησα γιατί εξεπλάγη και μου είπε ότι δε φανταζόταν ότι θα είχε τέτοια χρησιμότητα ένα τόσο παλιό μηχάνημα. Και που να ήξερε τι άλλο έχουμε φορτώσει στα καημένα ρουτεράκια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

και ως συνήθως έλειπα λόγω μαθημάτων...  ::

----------


## koki

Εγω πάντως πουλμούραγα και μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι όλα αυτά είναι αληθινά  ::  Ημαστε πολλοί!

----------


## trendy

> ... πουλμούραγα ...


πουλμούρευα

----------


## koki

πριτς. 
Την τρέντυ Λίτσα την έχεις ακούσει μπάι δε γουέι?

----------


## trendy

> πριτς.


...κοκό.



> Την τρέντυ Λίτσα την έχεις ακούσει μπάι δε γουέι?


Όχι! Σε ποιο μαγαζί τραγουδάει να πάω να της κάνω την πίστα επιτάφιο;!;!

----------


## koki

είναι τραγούδι ρε. Ολα τα λεφτά, κάτι παλλήκαροι το τραγουδούν. a must have (ε μαστ χαβ).

----------


## trendy

::   ::   ::  
Πολύ trendy τραγουδάκι!
Indeed a must have!

----------


## sotiris

μηπως ξεφυγατε λιγο?

----------


## trendy

Πειράζει; (που είσαι μεγάλη φίρμααααα, πειράάάάάζει)

----------


## bchris

Γεια σου Νικο με τα posts σου.

Αντε να ανοιξουμε τα ματακια μας κι εμεις στην Ελλαδα.....

Macintosh RULES.

----------


## koki

> Πειράζει; (που είσαι μεγάλη φίρμααααα, πειράάάάάζει)


18:28:23> <koki> PEIRAZEI POU MAI KAI MEGALH FIRMAAA 
(sto irc)
Αυτά είναι.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όχι δεν πειράζει.

Επίσης, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι they rule indeed (δέυ ρουλ ιντήντ).
Αλλά με βλέπω για ενα ντιούαλ με ντέμπιαν, γιατί είπαμε το αίμα νερό δε γίνεται. Αλλά με κράτησε ένα μήνα μακριά από κάθε σκεψη άλλου λειτουργικού, τώρα λέω να ζήσω κι εγώ μια περιπέτεια.

----------


## bchris

Σοβαρα σκοπυεις να βγαλεις το διαμαντι το OSX για να βαλεις debian ???


Αυτο αγαπητη ονομαζεται ιεροσυλια._

----------


## koki

είπα ντιούαλ καλέ. Και τα δύο. Θέλω να τα έχω και τα δύο να νιώθω καλά. Τότε μόνο θα μπορώ να αποφανθώ χωρίς τύψεις και αμφιβολίες. 'Ασε που αξίζει και σαν κουέστ.

----------


## nkladakis

Διαλεκτη εάν θέλεις dpkg and apt-get άμεσα, τρέχα στο http://fink.sourceforge.net/

----------


## paravoid

> Διαλεκτη εάν θέλεις dpkg and apt-get άμεσα, τρέχα στο http://fink.sourceforge.net/


Ναι, εσένα περίμενε  :: 
Ααχ, αντιγράψτε αντιγράψτε να δω τι θα καταλάβετε  ::

----------


## koki

Ε! Είπαμε, δεν είμαστε τόσο ερασιτέχνες. Ευχαριστώ, αλλά αυτά ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που η απεξάρτηση κράτησε ολόκληρο μήνα.

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> Διαλεκτη εάν θέλεις dpkg and apt-get άμεσα, τρέχα στο http://fink.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> Ναι, εσένα περίμενε 
> Ααχ, αντιγράψτε αντιγράψτε να δω τι θα καταλάβετε


Δεν υπάρχει εταιρεία που να αντιγράφτηκε τόσο πολύ όσο η apple

----------


## papashark

> Δεν υπάρχει εταιρεία που να αντιγράφτηκε τόσο πολύ όσο η apple


Δεν υπάρχει εταιρεία που πέτυχε τόσο αντιγράφοντας μια άλλη.....

Xerox την έλεγαν ?  ::  

Βέβαια μετά που είδε την φοβερή επιτυχία που έκανε αντιγράφοντας το δαγκωμένο μήλο, το ακολούθησε και η μικρομαλακή

----------


## nkladakis

Και μια που το ξέρετε το fink πέστε μου και εμένα γιατί δεν κρατάει τις βιβλιοθήκες του στο /usr/local/lib αλλά τις βάζει στο sw/lib και γενικά έχει το δικό του /etc, /bin, /var ,/sbin? τι εξυπηρετεί αυτό?

----------


## nkladakis

και κάτι ακόμα camino ή safari? δηλαδή mozilla ή Κonqueror?
ρωτάω γιατί τελευταία ακούω πολύ καλά λόγια για το camino άλλα πιο εύκολα συνηθίζεις άλλο αυτοκίνητο παρά browser  ::

----------

